
Desperate tech investors turn to virtual meetings in Fortnite to find deals - alex-wallish
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2020/03/23/desperate-tech-investors-turn-virtual-meetings-fortnite-find/
======
rvz
If thats the case, I can't take any of these VCs seriously. Not even a Google
Hangouts or a Skype call, but this looks like it is straight out of @VCBrags.

If they're so 'desperate' that they turn to this, then they might as well
raise the capital using Bitcoin or virtual Fortnite coins and watch both of
their investments sink or swim.

Good luck to them, because this is the start of a golden age of creating the
perfect exit-scam.

~~~
alex-wallish
Why does playing Fortnite prevent you from taking someone seriously?

